# New member from MI



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

Hello everybody, My name is Pete, and Im thinking of buying my first bow. When I was younger, I would go hunting with my uncle, it was always a good time. Now Im almost 30 and want to hit the woods again. I know very little about bows and thats why Im here, to learn.

Ive been rummaging through posts here for awhile, but I figured Id start an account so I can ask questions.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Pete. Have fun here.


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

welcome to AT!


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT
:wav:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## bummer (Jan 11, 2009)

Welcome aboard!! Where are you from in Michigan? Good luck!!


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

bummer said:


> Welcome aboard!! Where are you from in Michigan? Good luck!!


Fraser


----------



## badaxehunter (Dec 23, 2006)

good luck and welcome if you have any questions pm me


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------

